# Datum Textfield



## mayer (29. Mai 2007)

*Gibt es eine JTextfield Klasse mit der man ein Datum darstellen kann?
*
mfg manuel


----------



## SlaterB (29. Mai 2007)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Swing-JFC/AquickdemonstrationofJFormattedTextField.htm


JFormattedTextField(Format format)
dürfte auch mit DateFormat funktionieren


----------



## The_S (29. Mai 2007)

DatePicker von microba

http://microba.sourceforge.net/


----------



## André Uhres (29. Mai 2007)

Oder JSpinner mit SpinnerDateModel:

```
package date;
/*
* DateInputDemo.java
*/
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;
public class DateInputDemo extends JFrame{
    private JButton btnOK;
    private SpinnerDateModel model;
    private JSpinner input;
    public DateInputDemo(){
        super("Datum Eingabe");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        JLabel label = new JLabel("Datum:");
        JPanel panel = new JPanel(new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.RIGHT));
        model = new SpinnerDateModel();
        input = new JSpinner(model);
        input.setEditor(new JSpinner.DateEditor(input, "dd MMM yyyy"));
        input.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(120,20));
        panel.add(label);
        panel.add(input);
        btnOK = new JButton("OK");
        panel.add(btnOK);
        getContentPane().add(panel);
        pack();
        btnOK.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(final ActionEvent e) {
                inputActionPerformed(e);
            }
        });
    }
    private void inputActionPerformed(final ActionEvent e){
        Date value = model.getDate();
        System.out.println(value);
    }
    public static void main(final String args[]){new DateInputDemo().setVisible(true);}
}
```


----------



## MasterEvil (29. Mai 2007)

Falls du nen coolen Datepicker brauchst, das Toedter Ding ist total genial: http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/index.html


----------



## André Uhres (29. Mai 2007)

MasterEvil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls du nen coolen Datepicker brauchst, das Toedter Ding ist total genial: http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/index.html


Naja, der Datepicker hat zwar mehr Möglichkeiten, 
aber sein Spinner Editor ist nicht anders als der standard Java JSpinner  :wink:


----------



## mayer (29. Mai 2007)

*DANKE*

mfg manuel


----------

